# Grammerly Is Good Spell Checker and Grammer Cecker



## fmdog44 (Nov 28, 2021)

I stumbled over grammerly.com after I lost my spell-check. Very pleased with it and it is free.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Nov 28, 2021)

Haha! That is funny!


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 28, 2021)

I like graham crackers


----------



## Tom 86 (Nov 28, 2021)

I have had it on my computer now for about four years.  Sure does a great job.


----------



## Devi (Nov 28, 2021)

Isn't it gramm*a*rly? grammerly.com redirects to grammarly.com.


----------



## Verisure (Nov 28, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Grammerly Is Good Spell Checker and Grammer Cecker


Yes, excellent *grammer* and a magnificent *ceker*. But you need to turn it on otherwise it won't be much use to you.


----------



## Verisure (Nov 28, 2021)

Mee too, d


Alligatorob said:


> I like graham crackers


Me too ... dipped in milk.


----------



## Devi (Nov 28, 2021)

It almost never fails ... when I post about mispellings, my post may _also_ contain mispellings. I have to double-check!


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Nov 28, 2021)

Devi said:


> It almost never fails ... when I post about mispellings, my post may _also_ contain mispellings. I have to double-check!


I think this thread was intended to be wrong.


----------



## Verisure (Nov 28, 2021)

Harry Le Hermit said:


> I think this thread was intended to be wrong.


I hope.


----------

